# Looking for a remote starter that fits my needs.



## wiebs2334 (Apr 4, 2018)

I have been looking at getting a remote starter put into my car, but don't want to go the OEM route as Subaru's remote starters all shut off the engine when you open the door. To get around this I had to jimmy rig the door sensor to be always closed, which made the interior lights not turn on when I got in the car. Below are the wants and needs I have, in priority order.

*Car Info:*
2016 Subaru Legacy 2.5i Premium
Regular Chip Key (Non-push button)


*Needs:*
Open door and insert key without shutting off
Very Long Range
Turn on defrosters and seat heaters when remote started (Cold only)
Turn on AC (Hot weather)
*
Wants:*
Crack the windows (Hot weather)
Turn down radio

*The four situations I see:*
Cold weather start (Defrosters & heated seats)
Mild weather start (Start only)
Hot weather start in safe place (AC & crack windows)
Hot weather start in unsafe place or bad weather (AC only)

Ideally there would be a way to have it tell the outside temp from the cars thermometer and turn on heat or AC depending on the situation. Also this would ideally be temps that I could set. I would settle for an AUX button that would do some of these things, and then I would just decide if its cold or hot. I would only want the cracking the windows and turning down the radio functionality if the other "needs" are also possible. Let me know if you have any ideas that would help incorporate as much of this as possible.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------

